
NYC sets up quarantine checkpoints as it toughens state travel restrictions - lilbaine
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/05/new-york-city-sets-up-quarantine-checkpoints-as-it-toughens-state-travel-restrictions.html
======
Dowwie
"Travelers who have visited 35 states or territories with high COVID-19
transmission rates are required to complete the state’s traveler form as they
pass through checkpoints at key entry points into the city."

~~~
lilbaine
Saw that as well. I can't imagine the logistics and monitoring involved with
that in NYC. I guess opting-in to a contact tracing app would do the trick or
some type of digital system.

------
pinkskin
Do you think this will ever end? I'm getting kinda fed up with all the
different Doctors and so called professional. Seems everyday there is a new
doctor on the news.

